# List of Invert Shops In The UK



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a quick list of the invert shops i have found in the UK. I thought this might be useful to some of you as it crops up quite often. All these are happy to post and I have used several successfully. If anyone knows any more or has any comments about any then let me know. 


Antsectopia - Antsectopia Ant Shop

Bristol Inverts - Bristol Inverts - Exotic inverts, molluscs and entomological supplies

Bugs Sticks and Mantids - Bugs, Sticks and Mantids - Home

Bugz UK - Main

Exotic Insects UK - http://www.exoticinsectsuk.co.uk/

Exotic Pets UK - Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop

Martin Goss - Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK

Metamorphosis - Entrance

South Coast Exotics - Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment.

Tarantula Barn - Tarantulabarn.com - STORE (Powered by CubeCart)

Tarantula Shop - Tarantula-shop.com

The Spider Shop - TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Virginia Cheeseman - Virginia Cheeseman

Worcester Reptiles - Worcester Reptiles, Specialist Reptile Dealers


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

ExoticInsectUK have a picture of a scorpion on there homepage labelled as a emp but it clearly isnt lol


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

this would be an ideal sticky:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ExoticInsectUK have a picture of a scorpion on there homepage labelled as a emp but it clearly isnt lol

yes it is :lol2: i only sell them & gold scorpions 
its just close up it looks good though


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Was just about to email you actually, could you accurately sex me a M&F pair of S.Maurus?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

well it still ndoes not look like P.imp as the pedipalps have no bumps on them which is more of a Heterometrus trait.
all Pandinus have raised bumps covering there pedipalps


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

would it not be a good idea to put the city theyre from? pointless getting a animal posted if its only half an hour away


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, i can't edit it now though.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Good list :2thumb:

My internet says the exotic insects link is broken, anyone else get this?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine works ok, do u think it'l get made sticky? :lol2:


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> Mine works ok, do u think it'l get made sticky? :lol2:



What's brown and sticky?







A stick!! Hee hee


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

andy07966Was just about to email you actually, could you accurately sex me a M&F pair of S.Maurus? 
Hi i only have 2 males left for sale

lycanlord20well it still ndoes not look like P.imp as the pedipalps have no bumps on them which is more of a Heterometrus trait.
all Pandinus have raised bumps covering there pedipalps 

Its not a adult its a juvenile only about 1 1/2" if you look in my shop you can see the same one at a better view


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

northampton reptile centre had quite a few inverts when i last went


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Do they post?


----------



## Dre (Apr 5, 2008)

*I think I have the biggest selection of Giant Beetle species???*

Hi there everyone. 
I don't have a shop or a website but I think I have the biggest selection of giant beetle species for sale in the UK, some are only available to order but I have many in stock now. I haven't seen any UK stores with more of the giant beetle species in stock than me. It is a rather specific niche though! 
André - pet_insects


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Great thread!
thanks alot.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Sticky


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

andy07966 said:


> Do they post?


We always prefer people to come down in person Andy where possible. But, we have sent spiders out in the post with heat packs and they have been fine. Have a look at the availability list on the site and if any thing interests you give us a call. I should point out that the blog has new animals posted on it before they are put on the website.

Hope this helps

Gary


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.thecreaturefeature.co.uk/


----------

